# 112 battery



## Buetowbute (5 mo ago)

Ok, I got the 112 up and running. It ran and drove awesome . The Hydraulics worked great also. I still have some wiring to figure out, but I'm wondering what size battery should I put in it ut has the HH TECUMSEH 10HP for an engine


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I usually get my tractor batteries at Tractor Supply.



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/traveller-u1-300-rider-mower-battery?cm_vc=-10005


----------

